# Newbie!



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Looking to buy my first TT, due to a probable promotion, for my 21st (in October)

Currently drive a "euro" polo so you cant blame me for the craving of a faster car  and also run the club: http://www.dub-london.com

Will stick around and gather lots of info before I take the plunge, anyways here's some pics of the polo:



















and most recently (new bonnet)










Chris


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi & welcome to the forum, bet your motor loves those speed bumps


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

nah it doesnt :roll: wouldnt have it any other way.

hopefully the TT will be the same 8)


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, best of luck with the promotion and get the insurance quote NOW


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

Well I should have 3years NCB the day I turn 21 so that should help a little, the first quote I got messing around on one of them compare sites TPFP was for Â£1300... it could be worse.. although that was only for the 180 version which I may be forced to get over the 225 

Will give Brentacre and HIC a call during the week to see their verdict 

BTW: Im after a black hardtop with the red leather (hopefully 8) ) or it'll be black leather


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome nice Polo are you going to inters next weekend :?:


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah i'll be there on the DUB-LONDON stand on Sunday 8)


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

oh,

and here's a pic of my inspiration 8)


----------

